# Whats the best splitboard?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

pretty middle of the road, been looking at the voile mojo. Trouble is i need the full kit


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Mojo is only sold as the full kit. Splitboard interface and skins.

As far as best goes. Neversummer custom splitboards are the gold standard. They are also pricey, but come with everything including crampons. You need to contact Bentley Blaho at Neversummer if you are interested. Generally it takes about 6 weeks from when you place your order until it's ready. I have a Summit Splitboard and it's been absolute gold. 

Venture is making great splits too. Backcountry.com had them at a good price. Something like 50-100 dollars more than the Mojo. 

The Mojo is also a good deck. It is kind of a Jack of all trades type of board. Good for everything but master of none.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ good advice.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been lurking around the split board forum (where killclimbz is a regular) and have heard mixed things about the never summer summit. It seems to struggle to float during low speed or low angle ridng perhaps as a result of its stiffness. This stiffness would probably make it a good choice for steep decents, couliers, and generally extreme riding.
Basically what I'm saying is the "best" board for you will be subjective and based on what your looking to shred. You should field this question to the splitboard forum with more detail on your level of riding and the terrain you ride.

Also talk to burton avenger he has a summit (with a swallow tail!) He's also ridden the new summit-R and would know if it would be worth the wait. also, consider a custom built split (Welcome to www.customsplitboards.com) this would really open up new possibilities and the product seems totally legit

Splitboard.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys.

neversummer sounds amazing but a bit too top end i think, also i need it soon as!

whats the view on prior?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm, I wonder if the custom splitboard place could make a splitty out of a Bataleon Undisputed? But maybe TBT wouldn't work well for skinning up the hill? But a Lib Banana Hammock splitty would be incredible too for the super deep stuff.

EDIT: After some searching about turning Bataleon's into split boards, if I can find a Bataleon Undisputed 167, I'm gona send it to Monk and give back country a go next season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ElChupocabra said:


> I've been lurking around the split board forum (where killclimbz is a regular) and have heard mixed things about the never summer summit. It seems to struggle to float during low speed or low angle ridng perhaps as a result of its stiffness. This stiffness would probably make it a good choice for steep decents, couliers, and generally extreme riding.
> Basically what I'm saying is the "best" board for you will be subjective and based on what your looking to shred. You should field this question to the splitboard forum with more detail on your level of riding and the terrain you ride.
> 
> Also talk to burton avenger he has a summit (with a swallow tail!) He's also ridden the new summit-R and would know if it would be worth the wait. also, consider a custom built split (Welcome to www.customsplitboards.com) this would really open up new possibilities and the product seems totally legit
> ...


No the Neversummer Summit has no problems with float in the powder. It's a powder specific board. Also, there are only two of them in existence the last I checked. I have one of them and the other is owned by a local rider in Colorado too. The board that people are talking about is the Neversummer Titan, which was the standard split Neversummer made for years. No one has made comments about problems with the Neversummer split. Please don't spread misinformation about the board. You can also look back at Burton Avengers reviews of the solid Summit board. He was wishing he had it for his last year in Washington when they had that insane season. The new Rocker Summit could be a leading contender for my next split. The Summit has been a pow slaying champ.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Monk does a fantastic job with his custom splits. Inlays a metal edge and all. Very professional looking. I have no idea how strong that inside edge is, but it looks quality. The only problem with Monk's method is that he is ripping boards in two to make a split. So flex and such will be effected vs having a board that was built as a split from the ground up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Monk does a fantastic job with his custom splits. Inlays a metal edge and all. Very professional looking. I have no idea how strong that inside edge is, but it looks quality. The only problem with Monk's method is that he is ripping boards in two to make a split. So flex and such will be effected vs having a board that was built as a split from the ground up.


You may be surprised at how little "flex & such" is affected. It really depends on the board. There are definitely differences between DIY and factory splits, but if you don't have any experience with DIY splitboards, please don't spread misinformation about them.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd probably go with Venture or Never Summer, better warranty than the standard 1 year.


----------

